# Skirted Tail Spins



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Had some luck with these on the smallmouth in the river this fall so ordered a bunch of bigger colorado and indy blades and will try to throw them at LMB as well as smallies this season. Need to get some open water so i can test them out - hoping the bigger colorado blades do not cause the jigs with eye-forward hooks to spin but will switch out the blades if they do. Jig weights are either 3/16 or 1/4 oz. Spending too much time in the basement powder painting too!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Those critters WILL catch fish. No doubt about it. They look great!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Very nice work can see those doing very well for you. Hope you get to trry them soon.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

NICE!!!!! I really like 'em.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

These are awesome. If you were to sell these I'd be your first customer


----------



## tornwaders (Oct 2, 2007)

Those are sweet! do you tie the swivel with the blade to the hook with thread? Or how is the blade attached to the hook? thanks for any reply!


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

very nice!!!! I wonder if those would work in the spring fast drifting for the big crappie?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Ever looked at a bait and just knew it was going to be productive? This is one of those cases. I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that these are some real multi species catchers. Willow blades on these would be great too and may help to keep them from rolling?


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

All Eyes said:


> Ever looked at a bait and just knew it was going to be productive? This is one of those cases. I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that these are some real multi species catchers. Willow blades on these would be great too and may help to keep them from rolling?


you are definetly right on..... i knew immediatly that I want to try these for the crappie as I mostly use road runners for the fast drift in dingy water.. and i would love the bigger size of these when the wind picks up. and I like how the rubber skirt adds bulk to the lure... I would have to try them and see if there is to much spin and downsize the blade or switch to willows...
LOL... that is only if I can talk attica fish into coming to my lake in the spring and let me borrow a few or letting me know how to make them.. hint! hint!!!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone!

JSykes3 - Always think i will sell some but never have. Half the time i give stuff away just so i can make something new and have room in my tackle bag. 

All Eyes - You are dead on... willows will give less torque and let you use a larger size blade with a lighter weight head. It is a balancing act to get it just right. When the proportions are right, you can run them fast like a traditional R-Bend spinnerbait and make a BIG wake on the surface, slow roll them OR stop and hop them off the bottom.  The Colorado blades let you run it across the surface at a slower speed too. 

Tornwaders & Chippewa - They do make a big profile! I have caught crappie trolling a different smaller version of these out of my kayak. Picture the same thing just with-out the silicone skirt and that is what i was using. Combining the spinner and skirt just came to mind this fall so have not had much a chance to fish these for anything but smallmouth in the river. Here are a couple links for the how to:

Tail Swivel Installation

Put the swivel on and then add on the silicone skirt and finish with the chenille. Put the blade on after you are done... will save you some swearing! This one shows how to do the skirt/chenille:

Jig 'n' Zonk

Keep some scissors with you when you are out fishing. I try to cut the skirt material so it stops right at the swivel, but if it goes too far back when you are reeling it will stop the blade.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow those look sweet!!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice looking bait's


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Just found these on E-Bay and thought they looked cool. They kinda reminded me of the ones you are making.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

All Eyes said:


> Just found these on E-Bay and thought they looked cool. They kinda reminded me of the ones you are making.


Thats funny!!! The guy who made those (AKA JungleJim out of MO) is a member of the JigCraft forum in my signature... it is a tackle making site mainly for jigs but other stuff too. Him, another member from out in california and myself had bounced ideas off of each other for awhile and these are some of the results. The original concept came (loosley) from the 'coyote' style fly that has a blade attached to the shank of a standard fly hook. It jumped to tiny sized belly spinner jigs for HUGE bluegill out west and then to the tail spins/tail gunners that are shown here. JungleJim has posted having alot of success with them for crappie and bass both. Another guy has been making jigs with a prop spinner ON the hook shank in front of the tail..... pretty cool looking but i have yet to try that style.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Wha??? That's crazy! I guess it is a small world. 
Just clickity clickin around on the inernet and found Dang ol Jungle Jim and his jigs man. (boomhower)


----------

